# Online-Shop Simulation für meine Master These



## AlexausK. (3. Feb 2013)

Liebe Programmierer,

in Online-Shops werden 88% aller "Warenkörbe" verworfen - und ich möchte herausfinden, warum dem so ist.
Ich schreibe zurzeit an meiner Master These und befinde mich in der Planung eines virtuellen Experimentes.
Genauer gesagt geht es darum, durch eine einfache Simulation das Kaufverhalten in einem Online-Shop nachzustellen und zu beobachten.
Ein interessantes Thema, aber umso schwieriger für einen Marketing Studenten umzusetzen. 

Ich müsste also jedem Tester einen Link zur Verfügung stellen, der ihn auf meinen Webshop bringt... dort hat er die Aufgabe für virtuelles Geld einzukaufen und verschiedenste Dinge in seinen Einkaufswagen zu legen. Teilweise jedoch ist der Einkaufswagen "begrenzt": für einige Tester anhand der Produktzahl, die dort platziert werden können; für andere Tester anhand der Zeit, in welcher die Objekte für sie "reserviert werden".
Ich möchte erkennen, ob solche Begrenzungen (die Größe des Einkaufswagens oder der Zeit) evtl. Kaufentscheidungen vereinfachen oder motivieren. Außerdem würde ich den Kaufprozess gerne später durch Video Captions sehen können (zum Beispiel: Wie oft hat ein Shopper in seinen Warenkorb geschaut? Wie lange hat der Kaufprozess gedauert?)

Was meint ihr? Wie viel Programmier-Aufwand bedeutet das? Ist das überhaupt so möglich?
Wer hätte Lust mein akademischer Projekt zu begleiten? Vielleicht passt so ein Programmier-Objekt in eine eurer Uni-Arbeiten?
Als Studentin habe ich nicht allzu viel finanziellen Spielraum - ich wäre jedoch bereit eure Hilfe und Aufwand etwas zu unterstützen! 

Ich freue mich über jede Idee und Antwort!
Alexandra


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Feb 2013)

> in Online-Shops werden 88% aller "Warenkörbe" verworfen - und ich möchte herausfinden, warum dem so ist.
> Ich schreibe zurzeit an meiner Master These und befinde mich in der Planung eines virtuellen Experimentes.
> Genauer gesagt geht es darum, durch eine einfache Simulation das Kaufverhalten in einem Online-Shop nachzustellen und zu beobachten.



Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du mit einem simuliertem Online-Shop raus bekommen kannst wieso Warenkörbe verworfen werden...

Wäre es da nicht sinnvollen mit einem echten Online-Shop zusammenzuarbeiten und so Echtdaten zu nutzen?


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (3. Feb 2013)

Moin moin,

ich kann mich meinem vorposter nur anschließen. es wäre besser amonymisierte, echte, daten zu sammeln.

Was den programmier aufwand angeht und eine eventuelle zusammenarbeit... nunja ich würde sagen schreib mir einfach eine pn und wir diskutieren ein wenig telefonisch. da im märz mein master- studiengang in datamining anfängt, liegen unsere interessen nicht ganz so weit auseinander... und bei nicht all zu großem aufwand, wie eine kleine diskussion mit gedankenaustausch, werde ich deine geldbörse auch nicht belasten. 

alles andere ergibt sich. ich bin hoch interessiert da ich auch aus dem wirrschaftssector entspringe. leider ist es schon ein wenig zu spät für klarere und definiertere gedanken  

ich freue mich auf deine kontaktaufnahme. 


LG

David


----------



## AlexausK. (3. Feb 2013)

Hello ihr beiden,

schnelle Antworten und direkt ins Schwarze getroffen! 
Ich weiss, dass reelle Daten mehr aussagen koennten, jedoch ist es nicht einfach einen Online-Shop mal eben davon zu ueberzeugen, dass er seinen Warenkorb auf z.B. 5 Produkte reduzieren soll, um das Kaufverhalten zu beobachten... (Persoenliche Kontakte wuerden helfen, aber ich habe leider keine parat.)

Eine Shopping-Simulation wuerde solche Manipulationen erlauben und gleichzeitig koennte ich mir evtl. das tatsaechliche Kaufverhalten ansehen (Zeit fuer Produktauswahl, Anzahl der Warenkorb-Betrachtung etc.). Dazu waere Video Capture noetig... Denn das kann man nicht mit Server log files.


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (3. Feb 2013)

Es wäre hilfreich wenn du dich registrieren würdest, denn meine telefonnummer werde ich hier nicht öffentlich stellen  

Was das simmulieren angeht... naja ich werde es an einem Beispiel klar machen, auch wenn ich deine argumente verstehe:

Gestern oder vorgestern habe ich eine Reportage auf RTL gesehen. Es ging um Marken-Lebensmittel vs. Discounter-Produkte.

Man hat Menschen dazu aufgefordert Discounter und Marke im Geschmak zu vergleichen. Bei 90% war das Markenprodukt der Sieger. 

Aber jetzt kommt das Fazit: Aller Produkte waren vom gleichen Hersteller mit gleicher Qualität.
Das bedeutet: Das Auge isst mit und Psychologie ist eine entscheidender Faktor.

Ich verhalte mich anders, wenn ich wirklich einkaufe als wenn ich einen "fake" onlineshop besuche.

Deine Idee ist nett, aber so nicht wissenschaftlich umsetzbar. Ich weiss das klingt hart für eine "kleine" MA-Arbeit aber Wissenschaft ist Wissenschaft


----------



## Gast2 (4. Feb 2013)

Die Frage ist doch, wie repräsentativ deine Werte sind, wenn mit virtuellem Geld simuliert wird.
Ich denke, das Finanzielle ist nämlich auch ein sehr großer Punkt beim Erstellen/Verwerten eines Warenkorbes


----------

